# Steelex turning tools Opinions



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

Have any of you guys used these? Are they any good? i was in a local family owned woodworking store and they had a 6 piece set of the Steelex D2304 turning chisels there. they look a lot like the Benjamin best from Penn state. Are these worth looking at or should i stay away.
thanks for all the great information this site brings.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Never heard of them, guess lot of places selling them. 

No box
http://toolsandmore.us/steelex-d2304-lathe-chisel.aspx

Got box
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D2304-Deluxe-Chisel-6-Piece/dp/B0000DD1WK"]http://www.amazon.com/Steelex-D2304-Deluxe-Chisel-6-Piece/dp/B0000DD1WK[/ame]


----------



## Bart Leetch (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a set they seem to be a reasonable quality.


----------



## Tnm9304 (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks guys. i had never heard of them before either.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a set for 8 years now, they have turned countless furniture pieces, hold an edge well, sharpen well, no complaints.


----------

